# Solved: DSL disconnects when phone rings



## SigVicious (May 1, 2007)

I have Qwest DSL. Whenever the phone rings, my DSL disconnects me from the web or causes me to freeze. I have an Actiontec modem with a Linksys WRT54G router. Is there a setting I can make to prevent this?

Sig


----------



## SigVicious (May 1, 2007)

SigVicious said:


> I have Qwest DSL. Whenever the phone rings, my DSL disconnects me from the web or causes me to freeze. I have an Actiontec modem with a Linksys WRT54G router. Is there a setting I can make to prevent this?
> 
> I found another post on this same topic. I'm going to run my DSL directly into my modem, then use the phone port on the modem to distribute phone service to the rest of the house. Hopefully this will remedy the problem.
> 
> ...


----------



## foneguy9 (Sep 19, 2006)

Also, you can use the DSL Filters that (usually) come with the DSL Modem and connect these to ONLY the phones around the house and NOT to the wire going to the DSL Modem. You leave that wire going to the DSL modem as is. 

The DSL filter is used so that when you go off hook on you phone set, you will 'filter' the DSL portion from that connection and your DSL Modem will be non the wiser!


----------



## foneguy9 (Sep 19, 2006)

RadioShack or its equivalent, any electronics store should have them for about $5 to $10 per filter.


----------



## SigVicious (May 1, 2007)

I have the filters, but, here's how it's hooked up. The signal comes in across Cat 5. It's then split between my homes phone system and the modem. Then there's 2 filters on the phones in the house.

I'm going to try it with running the DSL directly into my modem then use the phone port in my modem to feed my phone network. The modem has a built in filter.

Make sense?


Sig


----------



## foneguy9 (Sep 19, 2006)

When you say, 'homes phone system', is that an actual KSU/PBX in your home? Or is/are your line(s) looped through out the house with Cat 5? Your speaking my native tongue when you use terms like those!!!!

A quick test is to plug in an analog/home phone to the Modem Phone port directly with a line cord, and make a call while browsing/online. That'll tell you if your plan will work as well.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Purchase a DSL splitter and install it at the telco service entrance. Run a direct line from the DSL port on the splitter directly to the DSL modem. Connect all of the other phone instruments to the telephone output of the DSL splitter. All of the DSL analog side wiring should be CAT3 or better twisted pair from the telco service entrance to the DSL/ADSL modem. You can use one of the twisted pairs in CAT5 cable if you have that on hand.

This is as good as it gets for DSL installations, and will usually solve in-house wiring issues.

Here's a good detailed description of the process: DSL Wiring Upgrade Tutorial


----------



## foneguy9 (Sep 19, 2006)

Johnwill,

That is the way I have installed my DSL at home. However, for many folks, DSL splitters/filters at the jack with the Computer and Phone Icons will work just as well.

My $2 (Due to inflation)


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I mention it because it appears the filters aren't working.


----------



## SigVicious (May 1, 2007)

I purchased and installed a DSL filter board on my phone pair where they enter my house, then connected my modem to the DSL end of the board. And, I'm still having the same problem. Very odd.

Sig


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Is your phone a 2.4Ghz cordless? If so, you have wireless interference. Try changing the channel used by the router--e.g, channel 1 and/or 11.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

You can't filter the whole line, the DSL modem MUST be on an unfiltered line from the phone service.


----------



## SigVicious (May 1, 2007)

That could be it. We have two cordless phone systems in the house. I bet both are 2.4Ghz. One of them needs to GO!! Maybe I'll invest in a 5.8Ghz system.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

A test is to unplug the base station and remove battery from handset(s) (or hide handset in a Wi-Fi obstructed space such as a car trunk).

If it is the cordless phone(s), sometimes you can get around the problem by setting the router to use one end or the other of the channel range (1 or 11).


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

If wired connections are affected, I don't think this is wireless interference. Can you be more clear about what the configuration is?


----------



## SigVicious (May 1, 2007)

I'm not sure if wired connections are affected as I have only one computer on the LAN. It doesn't get much use. Thanks for bringing that up. I'll test it.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I'd see if the wired connection is also affected, it will change where you look for the problem.


----------



## SigVicious (May 1, 2007)

I changed the channels on my 2 wireless routers. Changed one of them to channel 1, the other to channel 11. The wifi on my laptop still gets interrupted when the phone rings. I'm pretty certain it's my wireless phones causing it. Maybe it's time for a new phone.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Look for a DECT 6.0 cordless phone, they shouldn't interfere with any wireless networking channels.


----------



## messwitit (Jan 16, 2008)

Interesting. I just found this topic by googling my problem.

I have Qwest DSL with a wireless actiontek modem. Whenever I get an incoming call the DSL disconnects. Here's the setup I have. From the Qwest box that's connected to the back of the house, I ran a phone line directly from the box to the back of the modem (no other jacks or splits.). The 5.8 phone and fax are connected to the phone out jack on the back of the modem.

The thing is, I can disconnect my phone so there is only 1 line coming from the service box directly to the modem with no t's, etc. Then I called home on my cell and it still disconnects. I had a qwest tech out the other day and they couldn't figure it out. He said he's heard of the problem before but they don't have a solution.


----------



## messwitit (Jan 16, 2008)

I just found this as well.....

http://www.dslreports.com/faq/13361


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Purchase a DSL splitter and install it at the telco service entrance. Run a direct line from the DSL port on the splitter directly to the DSL modem. Connect all of the other phone instruments to the telephone output of the DSL splitter. All of the DSL analog side wiring should be CAT3 or better twisted pair from the telco service entrance to the DSL/ADSL modem. You can use one of the twisted pairs in CAT5 cable if you have that on hand.

This is as good as it gets for DSL installations, and will usually solve in-house wiring issues.

Here's a good detailed description of the process: DSL Wiring Upgrade Tutorial


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

When you ran your (excellent) test, messwitit, did you also disconnect the stuff from the phone out jack on the back of the modem? There could be a problem internal to the modem. Or are you supposed to put a filter between that jack and the phone/fax?


----------



## messwitit (Jan 16, 2008)

TerryNet said:


> When you ran your (excellent) test, messwitit, did you also disconnect the stuff from the phone out jack on the back of the modem? There could be a problem internal to the modem. Or are you supposed to put a filter between that jack and the phone/fax?


yes i did. it disconnects with no phone hooked up.

actually last friday, the modem finally went out. I rewired a new line directly from the NID to the modem. I disconnected everything else. Qwest came out Sat, tested everything and gave me a brand new modem. It still disconnects!!!!


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Have you eliminated your cordless phones as a possible problem? From the totality of what you've described I'm not really suspecting them, but to completely exonerate them you have to unplug all base stations and remove the battery from handsets (or hide them in a metal container like the trunk of your car) and then suffer the disconnect.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

messwitit said:


> I rewired a new line directly from the NID to the modem. I disconnected everything else. Qwest came out Sat, tested everything and gave me a brand new modem. It still disconnects!!!!


You seem to be describing a scenario where the issue is your ISP. You have a new modem, you connected directly to the NID with no other devices connected, and it still disconnects? Time to call Quest back.


----------



## foneguy9 (Sep 19, 2006)

I agree wholeheartedly! 
When you call support for Qwest get all relevant info on the person you are talking to, the steps they asked you to take (you have probably gone through their troubleshooting steps multiple times), and have it ready for the Qwest tech that goes on site. When done, this usually helps to isolate and fix the problem.


----------

